# iPod bloqué ! [sujet unique]



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Août 2002)

Salut a tous, 
voila cet aprem je me promenai en ecoutant mon iPod 10 Go quand il s'est arreté tout seul de jouer, je le sors de la housse et la je me rend compte que la chanson est bloqué a 1mn48sec, impossible de changer de chansons ou de revenir aux menus... 
J'ai essayé de le brancher sur mon iBook et rien du tout il n'est pas monté sur le bureau et n'a pas ouvert iTunes ! 
Z' avez une idée de ce que je peux faire plizzzz ?   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## olof (16 Août 2002)

Y'a des sites sur l'iPod qui pouront t'aider, mais je n'ai pas d'URL sous la main...

Sauf erreur, il est possible de faire un reset en appuyant simultanément sur les touches "menu" et "lecture" pendant plus de 10 sec.

Mais essaye de trouver un confirmation avec d'essayer, ch'uis plus très sur !!!

Bonne chance


----------



## dany (16 Août 2002)

non, tu appuis en mème temps pendant 10 sec sur les touches stop et menu (celle du haut et celle du bas) et j'espère que cela va marcher


----------



## Le Permutant (26 Octobre 2002)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait s'il a un moyen de débloquer un ipod planté en lecture, autre que d'attendre que la batterie soit complètement déchargée?

Merci.


----------



## Crüniac (26 Octobre 2002)

un coup d'oeil dans le manuel de l'ipod peut toujours servir


----------



## Crüniac (26 Octobre 2002)

allez je suis gentil voici ce que dit l'aide iPod :

 Il se peut que le commutateur de sécurité soit enclenché, ce qui désactive les boutons pour éviter toute activation accidentelle.

 Si cela ne marche pas, c'est probablement que la batterie de l'iPod doit être rechargée. Connectez l'iPod à l'adaptateur secteur, puis branchez ce dernier sur une prise de courant.

 Si rien ne se produit lorsque vous connectez l'iPod, réinitialisez-le en maintenant appuyés simultanément le bouton de lecture et le bouton Menu pendant 5 secondes minimum. Laissez l'iPod connecté pendant la réinitialisation.


----------



## Kzimir (26 Octobre 2002)

Voilà, je viens de connecter mon iPod au G4 pour mettre à jour des MP3 ajoutés, et voilà qu'il n'est plus reconu, qu'il ne monte plus sur le bureau. en fait, l'iPod refuse même de s'allumer...
J'y comprends rien, 5 minutes avant il marchait très bien !!!
J'ai essayé de le conneter au Mac, au secteur et de l'allumer directement, rien n'y fait, aucune réaction il reste éteint... comme la garantie de 90 jours est passée, j'ai un peu les boules ;(
Et comme il s'agit de mon iPod, j'ai encore plus les boules !!!

Personne n'aurait une idée pour le ranimer ?

Ps : tentative réussie pdt que je faisais le message... Lecture + Menu pdt 5 secondes ça l'a relancé, mais je comprends pas pourquoi il était bloqué ce vilain... ;(


----------



## Odoak (7 Novembre 2002)

On dirait que ça arrive souvent après avoir rechargé l'ipod.  Personnelement ça m'est arrivé au moins 5 fois si je me rappelle bien.

Od.


----------



## dubost (20 Novembre 2002)

J'ai acheté un iPod 20Go il y a moins d'un mois et voilà qu'il bloque déjà ! On appuie su "play" et "menu" et ça repart, ouf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'avais parcouru les forums avant mon achat pour être "préparé" aux éventuelles embûches, et j'avais effectivement lu que l'iPod se bloquait parfois (même souvent chez certains). Je m'étonne de ce ce qui semble être un défaut... Sait-on d'où ça vient ? Est-ce vraiment si fréquent ?


----------



## RV (30 Novembre 2002)

Ce matin, après avoir écouté 7 morceaux, mon iPod tout neuf s'est bloqué en mode lecture
c.a.d. qu'il affichait la lecture en cours, mais aucun son ne sortait, et toutes les touches (iPod + télécomande) étaient inactives.
au bout d'un certain temps (environ 2H) l'écran s'est éteint (pourtant il devait être chargé à bloc puisqu'il était resté branché en firewire, sur le mac, pas sur l'adaptateur secteur toute la nuit).
En rentrant ce soir, je l'ai rebranché sur le firewire du mac et depuis il m'affiche de ne pas déconnecter et l'icone de la batterie clignote.
Des avis? Des expériences de la même mésaventure?
pas glop


----------



## Jean lefort2 (30 Novembre 2002)

Salut RV (alors toujours aussi comptant de ton convertisseur sur ta chaîne ?)

Pour ton IPOD essaye de cliquer sur la touche menu et la touche lecture pendant 10secondes, l'IPOD se remet normalement en marche.

Voila c'est tout


----------



## deadlocker (30 Novembre 2002)

Yep, tente de redémarrerl'ipod comme Jean te l'a prescrit, sinon, n'oublie pas que le service après-vente d'Apple est excellent dans son domaine. Et il se donne au maximum pour le SAV de l'iPod puisqu'il devient peu à peu un produit phare.


----------



## RV (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean lefort2:</font><hr />* Salut RV (alors toujours aussi comptant de ton convertisseur sur ta chaîne ?)

Pour ton IPOD essaye de cliquer sur la touche menu et la touche lecture pendant 10secondes, l'IPOD se remet normalement en marche.

Voila c'est tout  *<hr /></blockquote>

Merci, 

ça a marché, il m'a juste mis un message d'alerte sur la déconexion d'un périférique non démonté (bien qu'il n'était pas débranché).
Mais je me demande à quoi cela peut-être dû ?

pour le convertisseur, je suis toujours content, je vais d'ailleurs faire l'upgrade DAC1 vers DAC2. Mais cela ne m'a pas empêcher de me remettre au vinyl. J'ai ressorti ma vieille Thorens, je l'ai fait réviser.
Cela me plaît tellement que je vais sûrement m'en acheter une nouvelle très prochainement


----------



## RV (30 Novembre 2002)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> * Yep, tente de redémarrerl'ipod comme Jean te l'a prescrit, sinon, n'oublie pas que le service après-vente d'Apple est excellent dans son domaine. Et il se donne au maximum pour le SAV de l'iPod puisqu'il devient peu à peu un produit phare.  *



Merci,

j'espère que cela ne se reproduira pas tout de suite, sinon peut-être qu'il s'agit d'un défaut.
Car même, si la garantie fonctionne bien c'est rageant de voir repartir un produit récent au SAV.
Remarque que comme je l'ai acheté à la fnac, il y a peut-être moyen de l'échanger sous 15 jours (si le problème se reproduit)


----------



## Jean lefort2 (30 Novembre 2002)

RV super pour ta platine, je te conseil les rega, elles sont superbes, LA REGA PLANAR 25 est vraiment d'une qualité exceptionnelle comparée à son prix, elle se situe entre la 3 et la 9 (la 9 étant la très haute de gamme).

De plus si tu veux une entrée phono de bonne qualité REGA en fait une mais la mieux que j'ai pu écouter est celle de chez AUDIOMAT, superbe, le prix aussi (environ 750)


----------



## RV (30 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean lefort2:</font><hr />* RV super pour ta platine, je te conseil les rega, elles sont superbes, LA REGA PLANAR 25 est vraiment d'une qualité exceptionnelle comparée à son prix, elle se situe entre la 3 et la 9 (la 9 étant la très haute de gamme).

De plus si tu veux une entrée phono de bonne qualité REGA en fait une mais la mieux que j'ai pu écouter est celle de chez AUDIOMAT, superbe, le prix aussi (environ 750)  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai écouté la Rega 9 c'est une très bonne platine et en plus elle est assez chouette. Mais j'ai été assez subjugué par l'audio-note, alors j'attends un peu car il renouvelle leur gamme supérieure et j'attends d'écouter la nouvelle avant de me décider. Sinon entre temps, si j'ai le temps de faire un saut à paris, j'irai  écouter la Verdier.


----------



## sebyOne (6 Avril 2004)

J'ai fais la betise de formater mon IPOD via l'explorateur Windows en NTFS, au lieu d'utiliser l'utilitaire de mise à jour pour le restaurer.
Résultat /
- L'IPOD est qu'il est bloqué sur la pomme
- Le disque dur ne cesse de tourner
- L'IPOD ne répond plus
- Mon PC ne le reconnais plus

Je ne sais pas quoi faire ....?
Pouvez-vous m'aider ...?
Ou puis je le faire débloquer ?


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Avril 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenu sur MacG !

Voici quelques liens utiles qui te permettront de retrouver ton bel iPod. Tu imagines toutefois que tes fichiers musicaux sont bel et bien perdus...

Cet article (Apple) recense ce qu'il ne faut pas faire avec l'iPod, comme le reformater ou le partitionner. Ca, tu le savais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu trouveras ici (site Apple) comment restaurer ton iPod. En un mot, tu dois télécharger l'iPod software updater qui reformatera ton iPod en bonne et due forme.

Bon courage


----------



## sebyOne (7 Avril 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse mais comme je l'ai dit, mon PC ne reconnait même plus l'IPOD suite au formatage complet réalisée.
Lorsque je plug mon IPOD en USB2 ou FireWire, aucun nouveau lecteur n'apparaît. Cela rend toute réinitialisation impossible avec cet utilitaire qui reste en attente de détecter l'IPOD pour utiliser la fonctionalité ...


----------



## Vercoquin (7 Avril 2004)

Désolé ! Le fait que ton iPod ne soit même plus reconnu par ton PC m'avait échappé...

Ne peux-tu pas essayer de brancher ton iPod sur un autre PC, voire sur un Mac ? Peut-être que tu auras plus de chance ?


----------



## Biroman (7 Avril 2004)

sinon tu le debranches, et tu le laisses se decharger completement.
Tu auras peut etre alors plus de chance.


----------



## quark67 (7 Avril 2004)

Tu dis que tu as formaté en NTFS. Je pense pas que l'utilitaire de restauration verra ton iPod, car il me semble bien que la version Windows de l'iPod est formaté en FAT32.
Essaye de reformater en FAT32, puis de lancer l'utilitaire de restauration.
C'est bien l'utilitaire de restauration qui ne voit pas ton iPod, ton logiciel Windows pour formater les disques le voit bien, n'est ce pas? En tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai compris en lisant ton message.


----------



## sebyOne (7 Avril 2004)

- Le laisser se décharger ne change rien.
- Peux pas le reformater puisque même Windows ne le reconnait plus, alors que celui de ma copine est immédiatement reconnu.
- Changer de PC ne change rien au problème non plus.

J'entends le disque dur tourner à fond sans cesse et la pomme ne disparait pas qulque soit les manipulations...

J'ai l'impression que je vous pose une bonne colle là ....!





 J'aurais préféré éviter la colle ...


----------



## Vercoquin (8 Avril 2004)

Tu n'as plus qu'à le renvoyer en SAV... je ne vois rien d'autres, désolé


----------



## krashdebug (8 Avril 2004)

Seb,

T'es vraiment nul d'avoir fait cela car je te l'avais dit au boulot qu'il vallait mieux prendre des precautions avant de faire cette manip.
Encore heureux que ta copine en a un car le SAV va etre long!!!!!

@+


----------



## sebyOne (8 Avril 2004)

Y a t-il un centre apple sur PARIS qui pourrait me dépanner plus rapidement que la FNAC où mon IDOP est sous garantie.

Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2004)

hohho!!
je ne pense pas que les echange de garantie sous tres bon...


----------



## sebyOne (9 Avril 2004)

Finalement, maintenir appuyé MENU et PLAY pendant 10 secondes à suffit..... C'est reparti pour des heures de musique ...


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2004)

je ne suis pas sur que MENU PLAY suffise a resoudre le probleme!!!


----------



## sebyOne (10 Avril 2004)

acompagné d'une réinitialisation ...bien sûr ....!


----------



## luliby (11 Avril 2004)

Bonjour!
Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend!!J'ai EXACTEMENT le même problème , sauf que les symptomes sont les memes , mais pas la cause.En effet je n'ai pas formaté , le problème est apparu subitement.La ou ça m'inquiete c'est que j'ai eu exactement le même problème avec mon ipod il y a 1 mois , et depuis j'ai eu un ipod neuf par le service apres vente .Donc je comprend pas que le problème se manifeste sur un nouvel ipod...enfin bref c la loose , il va encore partir au sav , encore 3 semaines sans alors que je commançais juste a recuperer toute ma musique.

Si vous pouvez m'aider ...

Alice

luliby@free.fr


----------



## elo75 (2 Septembre 2004)

URGENT! J'ai un gros problème avec mon ipod que j'ai acheté il y a quelques...heures! Il est bloqué sur l'inscription "do not disconnect" et impossible de le faire réagir! J'ai essayé de le réinitialiser, mais rien ne marche! Toujours cette même inscription! Toujours bloqué! Merci pour votre aide!!!


----------



## iota (2 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Fait un reset.
 Maintenir Menu+Play jusqu'à l'apparition de la pomme Apple (pour les iPod G1/G2/G3).
 Maintenir Menu+Selection jusqu'à l'apparition de la pomme Apple (pour les iPod G4/mini).

 @+
 iota


----------



## elo75 (2 Septembre 2004)

G essayé plusieurs fois de faire reset, mais rien à faire, il reste bloqué avec cette inscription!
Pas moyen de le débloqué.

Merci kan même

a+


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2004)

il m'est arrivé une fois ce petit soucis j'ai rebranché mon ipod 3g sur l'emac relancé itunes et déconnecté et hop la manip avait pris, si ça peux aider


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2004)

elo75 a dit:
			
		

> URGENT! J'ai un gros problème avec mon ipod que j'ai acheté il y a quelques...heures! Il est bloqué sur l'inscription "do not disconnect" et impossible de le faire réagir! J'ai essayé de le réinitialiser, mais rien ne marche! Toujours cette même inscription! Toujours bloqué! Merci pour votre aide!!!



Tu veux dire qu'il affiche toujours à l'écran « Do not disconnect » même après l'avoir démonté du bureau de ton mac ?   

Sinon, c'est normal qu'il t'affiche cela s'il est monté sur le bureau, c'est qu'il recharge la batterie. La première charge complète est en général assez longue.
Une fois que l'icône de la batterie ne clignote plus, tu peux démonter l'iPod du bureau (-> mettre l'icône dans la corbeille ou click droit > éjecter) et ce même s'il affiche toujours le message « Do not Disconnect », ensuite seulement tu pourras le débrancher.


----------



## elo75 (2 Septembre 2004)

Quand je rebranche le ipod sur le pc, un message m'indique qu'un périphérique usb a mal fonctionné et que windows ne le reconnaît plus, donc impossible de faire la moindre manip' et donc d'atteindre le ipod...


----------



## elo75 (2 Septembre 2004)

il affiche ce message alors qu'il n'est plus branché sur le pc et il est complètement rechargé....


----------



## elo75 (2 Septembre 2004)

il affiche ce message "do not disconnect" alors qu'il n'est plus "monter" sur le bureau. Et ce qui est encore plus inquiétant , c'est qu'il est complètement rechargé...


----------



## nato kino (2 Septembre 2004)

elo75 a dit:
			
		

> il affiche ce message "do not disconnect" alors qu'il n'est plus "monter" sur le bureau. Et ce qui est encore plus inquiétant , c'est qu'il est complètement rechargé...



Même en « éteignant l'iPod » (appuyer sur la touche « pause » jusqu'à ce que l'écran s'éteigne) et le rallumant après ?   

Si le reset ne marche pas non plus, je ne vois pas.
Jamais rencontré ça sur mon mac et mes deux iPods...


----------



## elo75 (2 Septembre 2004)

l'écran n'est pas allumé. Il y a juste cette inscription depuis un petit bout de temps maintenant, et depuis qu'il s'est bloqué impossible de le rebrancher sur le pc, le périphérique USB n'est plus reconnu... Et impossible de faire reset!!!!!!!
J'ai tout essayé mais rien à faire, j'crois que la seule solution va être de le ramener!!!
Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## iota (2 Septembre 2004)

Solution ultime alors...
   Laisser se décharger complétement l'iPod.
 Une fois déchargé, le brancher sur secteur et appuyer sur une touche pour le démarrer. Si rien ne se passe... je peux plus t'aider.

  EDIT :
  Essaye ça aussi, mets l'iPod sur le dock et reboot ton PC (on sait jamais).

   @+
   iota


----------



## elo75 (2 Septembre 2004)

merci pour la solution ultime, je vais essayé...
Je te remercie pour ton aide.


----------



## nutch (5 Septembre 2004)

Oui ca m'est arrivé deux fois... J'ai tout simplement laissé l'ipod se décharger... lorsque tu le rebranches tout refonctionne.
A chaque fois ca m'est arrivé apres l'utilisation de ipodrip...


----------



## L.Ferré (8 Septembre 2004)

Même en l'ayant ejecté, l'ipod restait sur Ne pas deconnecter, alors je l'ai quand même deconnecter, et depuis je n'arrive plus a l'utiliser, le message restant quoiqu'on fasse, comment se débarasser de ça svp ?


----------



## L.Ferré (8 Septembre 2004)

C'est j'y suis arrivé en maintenant le bouton selection et menu... Ouf !


----------



## _m_apman (8 Septembre 2004)

L.Ferré a dit:
			
		

> C'est j'y suis arrivé en maintenant le bouton selection et menu... Ouf !


 En fait, tu as fait un reset de ton iPod.


----------



## L.Ferré (8 Septembre 2004)

C'etait la seule solution mais je suis tjs en train de galérer...


----------



## L.Ferré (10 Septembre 2004)

Je suis désolé pour le titre mais quand l'IPOD se met à mal fonctionner, il ne fait pas semblant ! Ca fait donc deux jours que je n'arrête pas de restaurer mon IPOD et de le connecter à Itunes pour transférer mes fichiers, sans succès, le transfert s'arrêtant avant la fin (une vigtaine de fichiers transférés sur mes 600), et il apparait le message "votre ipod est à jour" ! Pour rappel, il était resté sur "Ne pas déconnecter" il y a deux jours, même après l'avoir ejecté, et je l'avais alors deconnecté quand même. C'est là que j'ai utilisé les boutons selection et menu pour faire un reset et le décoincé. Mais depuis, il fonctionne très mal, je ne suis arrivé à retransférer mes fichiers qu'une fois et encore l'ajout de nouveaus fichiers l'a fait bugger... Parmi les bugs, lorsque que je connecte l'IPOD a l'Itunes en automatique, et que les deux icones apparaissent, ceux-ci disparaissent lorsque je suis sur une liste de lecture. Ou encore pendant le transfert, j'ai des messages du genre "Impossible de trouver le dossier IPOD". Je ne sais pas si ces bugs viennent de mon ordi (les fichiers se trouvent sur un autre disque dur, mais jusqu'a présent ça marchait très bien). Que dois je faire, l'envoyer a APPLE ?  Merci !


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour d'abord...
 Avant de t'ennerver et d'ecrire des gros mots tu ferais mieux de:

 1- preciser ta config: mac ou PC, quel OS, quel modele d'iPod...

 2- d'aller faire un tour sur le site de support d'apple ou tu trouvera surement la reponse a ton probleme. A priori il va falloire initialiser ton iPod avec le logiciel iPod a dapté a ta config.


----------



## myckmack (10 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avant de t'ennerver et d'ecrire des gros mots


C'était juste un demi gros mot .


----------



## L.Ferré (10 Septembre 2004)

Ok merci, vais essayer la mise à jour, mais y a t'il un moyen de formater l'IPOD et non dele restaurer (s'il y a une différence)... Et pour le site, c'est en anglais et on apprend pas bcp de choses...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

L.Ferré a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le site, c'est en anglais




De quoi tu parles     
Tous les liens qui sont dans cette discussion sont en Francais....


----------



## SolitarWolf (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu la plupart des posts de ce fil, mais je n'ai pas trouvé un problème similaire au mien;
J'ai un macbook et un iPod Mini, et en voulant faire le vide dans l'iPod, j'ai voulue le restaurer. La manip se déroule bien, mais une fois terminé, l'iPod ne me demande qu'une seule chose: être branché sur le secteur... Or je n'ai pas d'adaptateur secteur, et je ne dispose que d'un cable USB pour le relier au Mac.... comment faire ?  j'ai essayé de le réinitialiser plusieurs fois, mais rien n'y fait... Le Mac ne le reconnait même pas comme un disque dur... et iTunes ne le détecte plus non plus...


----------



## tba77 (18 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà j'ai un petit souci avec mon nouvel iPod nano, à chaque fois que je le branche sur mon mac grâce au cordon USB,   il se bloque, l'écran s'allume et reste bloqué, je dois à chaque fois le redémarrer en appuyant sur le bouton central et sur menu.

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas pénalisant car quand il redémarre en le connectant ça marche, mais c'est quand même assez embêtant est ce qu'il y a un problème avec le firmware, je tourne avec le logiciel 1.1 l'ipod est formaté mac il est à jour.

Sinon peut être  qu'il faut arrêter complètement la musique en cours de lecture, car généralement quand je le branche la piste est sur pause.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## JPTK (23 Mars 2008)

Le mien ne s'allume même pas depuis hier, rien que dalle, je suppose que là y a rien à faire sinon me le foutre dans le cul et en acheter un autre ? Il a 13 mois, pfff les boules quand même, en j'ai plus rien pour écouter de la zik là où je suis en ce moment  

Si vous avez tout de même un conseil*, bah merci 



* si c'est pour me dire "mets de la vaseline", c'est pas la peine merci


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2008)

As tu regarde si tu apercevais l'iPod avec utilitaire disque dur. SI oui, essaye de le formater.

Ce n'est pas normal qu'un iPod lâche comme ça. As t'il reçu un choc?


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)

gwen a dit:


> As tu regarde si tu apercevais l'iPod avec utilitaire disque dur. SI oui, essaye de le formater.
> 
> Ce n'est pas normal qu'un iPod lâche comme ça. As t'il reçu un choc?



Oui il ne le voit pas, en même temps je passe par l'itrip pour le raccorder, je me demande si c'est pas lui qui a un coup dans l'aile, j'ai pas le câble de l'ipod d'origine, faudrait que je le récupère pour vérifier.

Nan mais nan il s'allumerait quand même sans l'itrip dans ce cas là, il était pas à plat et il a pas pris de choc, enfin pas que je me souvienne, c'est vrai que je fous toujours au font de mes poches sans aucune précautions faut dire...


----------



## iota (24 Mars 2008)

Salut,

tu peux essayer de l'alimenter en le branchant sur secteur ou sur un port USB de ton ordinateur, de passer l'iPod en mode disque et éventuellement restaurer ce dernier (dans iTunes).

@+
iota


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> tu peux essayer de l'alimenter en le branchant sur secteur ou sur un port USB de ton ordinateur, de passer l'iPod en mode disque et éventuellement restaurer ce dernier (dans iTunes).
> 
> ...



nan nan mais que dalle, l'écran ne s'allume pas quoi que je fasse, il n'est pas reconnu, rien ne se passe, il est HS quoi :hein:


----------



## troopa75 (26 Mars 2008)

alor ça a marché?


----------



## fullmatal30 (15 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, je suis en possession d'un Ipod 5G 30go et voila mon problèmes, le disque dur de mon ipod est allumé mais rien ne s'affiche puis quant j'appuie sur les touches entré et menu, l'ipod fait un bipbip que je n'avais jamais entendu au par avant.
D'où pourrait venir se problème? Puis j'oublie le pc ne le détecte même plus.


----------



## tantoillane (22 Mai 2008)

si tu appuies sur bouton mileu et flèche retour juste après un redemarage de ton iPod, tu devrais entrer dans un mode d'auto test capable de te dire d'où viens le problème. Cherche un peu dans ce mode de test, il y a différent choix test disque dur, batterie, ...


----------



## Sunnywisd (3 Juin 2008)

Hello ! 

Comme beaucoup d'entre vous apparemment j'ai mon iPod qui s'est bloqué.

Il fonctionnait encore parfaitement hier matin. J'ai voulu le recharger en début d'aprem et là le pc ne le reconnaissait plus et l'iPod ne s'allumait même pas non plus. Depuis il est complètement bloqué : Il ne s'allume pas et j'ai même essayé d'appuyer sur menu+play, même après plus de 10 secondes rien ne se passe...

J'ai déjà eu souvent des soucis de bloquage mais quand je le branchais en usb sur mon pc, c'était oublié ! Et voilà que ma garantie est terminée depuis peu comme de par hasard... 

Une idée pour résoudre ce problème ? Merci !

Bonne journée


----------



## fara (9 Juin 2008)

salut, si quelqu un peut m aider...

J ai un ipod mini première génération (je crois), et il ne marche plus...: je m explique, au début apparaissait uniquement une pile avec le point d'exclamation, donc je le connecte a mon ordi, il charge normalement, mais n apparait dis dans le finder, ni dans itunes, j ai essayai ls differentes manips Menu+bouton central, et maintenant j'ai un dossier avec un point d exclamation qui apparait... je sais plus quoi faire, quelqu un aurait une idée...? Merci d avance


----------



## Gélule (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
voilà, je viens exposer mon problème.
comment dire... J'ai hérité d'un Ipod Touch...
Le problème étant qu'il est bloqué (je ne connais pas le mot de passe et l'ancien propriétaire... ne peut plus me le donner). Pour le moment, lorsque je l'allume, il affiche "IPod is disabled - connect to itunes"

Lorsque je le connect, comme il me le demande, ITunes me dit de mettre le mode passe sur l'IPod... mot de passe que je ne connais pas je vous rappel. 
Comment faire?


----------



## curlies (2 Juillet 2008)

Mon ipod a volé du huitième étage... intentionnelement 

C'était un ipod Classic 80GO (OS X), qui fonctionnait très bien, quelque petits soucis comme tout le monde avec les petits blocages par moments ou il faut maintenir Play + Menu...
Mais voilà qu'hier soir, en voulant transférer un nouvel album, itunes me demande de réinitialiser mon ipod car il ne le reconnaît pas (bah voyons)... Il me recommande d'ailleurs de telecharger la nouvelle version du logiciel ipod et de mettre à jour itunes... pas de problème. Je réinitialise donc le ipod, mais la barre d'évolution du rebootage se stop et m'indique error 1438. J'ai réessayé 1000 fois, rien à y faire. 
Mon ipod affichait la pomme par moment en plein éclairage, et par moment en éclairage tamisé... 
Puis quelque temps après, le logo "connect ipod to itunes", ce que j'ai fait, mais rien a faire encore une fois : error 1438...

Plus de garantie, cette sensation d'un énorme foutage de gueule pour avoir "donné" 250 euros dans le vent pour un Lecteur Mp3 jetable qui dure 1 an. J'en prenais vraiment soin, il n'était jamais tombé, et il a voltigé... sa première et dernière fois.

Merci itunes, merci Apple

Il n'est pas normale de payer des trucs aussi chère pour avoir autant de problème derrière.
Les manips stupides du genre Menu + Play a effectuer tous les mois parceque le ipod bloque ne devraient pas avoir lieu.


----------



## vicoflo (4 Juillet 2008)

j'ai eu un petit souchi avec mon i pod nano 4GB:je l'avais branché dans la voiture et il s'est bloqué d'un coup!Il ne voulais plus s'allumer,n'était pas reconnu par l 'ordinateuret refusait de se recharger.si vous êtes dans le meme cas que moi il y a 5min appuyez sur la touche "menu" et le bouton"sélection"(celui du milieu pour ceux qui n'avait pas compris^-^)maintenez les 2 boutons appuyés pendant environ 5secondes jusqu'a ce que la pomme d'apple apparaisse sur votre écran ensuite branchezz votre i pod sur l'ordi et avec i tunes tout se remettra en place!:rateau:


----------



## isabounette (7 Juillet 2008)

bonsoir, je suis toute nouvelle sur votre forum

voila un copain qui vient de partir àl'étranger vient de me donner son ipod 30 gb. Je précise que ma fille à son ipod mini à la maison donc nous avons itune.

Concernant le ipod mini de ma fille notre pc reconnait parfaitement le ipod 
par contre ce soir j'ai mis celui de mon copain le 30 gb et bien niet.

Et en plus il est partir avec la clef usb donc je me suis servi de la clef usb de ma fille;

comment faut il faire afin que mon pc et itune reconnaissent le ipod que mon copain m'a donné?

merci de votre réponse.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2008)

<normalement, il suffit de le brancher avec un câble de iPod que tu possède bien car ils sont interchangeable sans soucis;

Tu n'as aucuns message, rien? Normalement, iTunes devrait te demander de réinitialiser le iPod puisque tu ne le branche pas sur la machine d'origine.


----------



## isabounette (8 Juillet 2008)

merci pour ton aide
mais la question que je me pose pourquoi le pc reconnait la clef usb ipode de ma fille et pourquoi alors il ne reconnait pas celle de mon ipod 30 go


----------



## isabounette (8 Juillet 2008)

ok je vais voir ca merci beaucoup


----------



## isabounette (9 Juillet 2008)

hello

il y a quelque chose qui me tracasse.
Je branche sur la centrale xp le ipod 30 GB, il y a indiqué que la batterie est très faible.

je vois bien le petit rond en téléchargement.

est il normal de ne pas voir la clef usb à coté de mon horloge pc?

Faut il aussi que je re installe itune pour ça ?

merci de votre aide
bonne journée


----------



## Geoffmonteg (18 Juillet 2008)

Salut a tous. J'ai bloker mon iPod 2G en voulant changer le mot de passe. seulement je ne me souvient pas de l'ancien et le retour en arriere est impossible. J'ai dejas essaier de redemarer avec "menu" et "pause" mais rien a faire ca ma remet sur le code. Je ne sais plus quoi essailler


----------



## flotow (18 Juillet 2008)

tu le reinitialise dans iTunes


----------



## k-torz (5 Août 2008)

J'ai un nano de première génération et ça arrivé déjà, appuie sur menu et la touche ok (rond centrale) pendant plusieur seconde, c'est comme cela qu'on reset les ipods. Au cas ou une fois dans itunes réinitialise ton ipod pour éviter les récidives.
Bye


----------



## Fitz-Chevalerie (24 Août 2008)

Bonjour moi j'ai un I touch est l'écran tactile ne fonctionne pas très très bien : Que faire ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## lebouz (1 Septembre 2008)

bjr a tous. voila j'ai fais une mis a jour sur mon ipod mini, il me demande de le brancher sur secteur, je l'ai fais et depuis ca ne marche pas. kan je l'alume il me demande la même choz.

aidez moi a m'en sortir


----------



## johnlocke2342 (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour.
Je me joins à vous parce que depuis la sortie de la boite, mon classic 1G bugge très souvent: soit il s'arrête au beau milieu d'une chanson et je suis obligé de le réinitialiser (menu + bouton central), soit je ne peux carrément pas l'allumer ou le synchroniser avec ma bibliothèque iTunes sur mon MacBook. En général, la réinitialisation suffit à résoudre chacun de ces problèmes, mais ca a empiré depuis la semaine dernière puisque je dois en général faire 2 ou 3 réinitialisations par jour! Déjà que quand je l'ai branché pour la première fois a mon ordi, j'ai dû attendre 2h pour le voir fonctionner, contrairement à mes amis ou à la personne qui est venue m'aider sur ce forum, si bien que j'ai cru qu'il était déjà cassé! Hier soir, je l'ai encore formaté puis restauré via iTunes, mais ce matin quand je l'ai rebranché pour synchroniser après avoir mis à jour mes listes de lecture, il était encore bloqué!!!
Pourriez-vous me donner un conseil par-rapport à mon problème, sans avoir à le donner au SAV? Parce que si c'est pour attendre 15 jours...

D'avance, merci.


----------



## ptibeur (6 Octobre 2008)

Gélule a dit:


> Bonjour,
> voilà, je viens exposer mon problème.
> comment dire... J'ai hérité d'un Ipod Touch...
> Le problème étant qu'il est bloqué (je ne connais pas le mot de passe et l'ancien propriétaire... ne peut plus me le donner). Pour le moment, lorsque je l'allume, il affiche "IPod is disabled - connect to itunes"
> ...






salu en fait j'ai le meme probleme que toi ....é si ta trouvé une solution ou pour tous ce qui oré une solution svp contacté moi
jvou remerci davance lé ami


----------



## DarkPeDrO (6 Octobre 2008)

ptibeur a dit:


> salu en fait j'ai le meme probleme que toi ....é si ta trouvé une solution ou pour tous ce qui oré une solution svp contacté moi mon adresse msn ...(TRES_GROSSE_BETIZE_!!!@hotmail.fr)
> jvou remerci davance lé ami




Ne jamais mettre comme ça son adresse e-mail à l'air libre comme cela!
Ne t'étonne pas si tu te retrouves avec une montagne de ventes de frigo, ou encore d'aspirateur dans ta boîte demain!

[EDIT GWEN] C'est corrigé


----------



## soyouz13 (13 Octobre 2008)

Ouais... avant de se barrer pour un rip solo en Crête avouez que ça craint... mon ipod 5 G 80 go a du mal depuis hier... Itunes le reconnait mais m'envoie le message suivant : L'ipod ne peur être synchronisé. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-48). Le souci est que, habituellement, les autres forums me permettraient de trouver des erreurs similaires et de résoudre moi même le truc. Là non... 

Mon ipod peut fonctionner sous itunes, mais le message se réaffiche entre chaque morceau, d'autre part ça plante facilement...y compris quand je l'écoute deconnecté du pc J'ai mis à jour, installer la dernière version d'Itunes, effacer des photos que j'avais mises dessus récemment... Je pense qu'il a peut-être déconné à partir de la copie d'une pochette mise dans les informations... mais je sais plus laquelle et je ne sais pas comment on les efface...

Alors, ma question est la suivante, que puis je faire pour tenter de l'écouter normalement sans prendre le risque de tout foutre en l'air ? Passer mes vacances solo sans zik n'est même pas imaginable... Ce serait vraiment sympa de m'aider si vous avez des pistes.


----------



## stee (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod Touch 8Go 1G (Mise à jour 1.1.5). Je vous explique ma situation: en fait, j'ai Jailbreaké mon iTouch une fois avec ZiPhone, ne pouvant pas mettre des thèmes, j'ai voulu le refaire une deuxième fois en voulant downgrader en 1.1.4, sauf que j'ai oublié de le restaurer avant d'effectuer le 2ème jailbreak. Et depuis mon iPod Touch plante, qd je le réinitialise (en appuyant sur le bouton Home et le bouton d'extinction pdt 10 secondes), il y a pleins de lettres, de symboles et de chiffres qui défilent, et ensuite, il m'affiche une image de Zorro avc un iPhone, en dessous il y a marqué "Installing base apps..." (la bande grise où d'habitude l'iPod indique l'heure, la connection Wi-fi et la batterie est brouillé, il y a pleins de petits pixels multicolore)... Après avoir fait cette terrible observation, je l'ai branché sur mon iMac, puis ouvert iTunes, SURPRISE, l'iPod Touch ne s'affiche pas, j'ai essayé de le branché à un autre port USB, toujours rien... Est-ce que qqun pourrait m'aider, c'est horrible, je n'ai plus de musique !! C'est assez Urgent... !!!


----------



## stee (17 Octobre 2008)

A mon grand soulagement, j'ai réussi à réparer mon iTouch !
J'ai procédé avc un Hard Reboot, ce qui m'a tout remis à neuf,
conseillé à tt ceux qui ont un pb avc l'iTouch, si cela ne fonctionne 
pas une première fois, reéssayer avc un autre ordinateur. C'est ce 
que j'ai fait, j'ai tt réinitialiser, puis re-synchronyser avc mon iMac.


----------



## staifeny (3 Novembre 2008)

Salut alors il m'était arrivé pareil, bloqué et n'était plus reconnu par mon mac. ne se chargeait plus. du coup, j'ai suivi conseils d'un honnête marchand et commandé une batterie sur longlast battery, pas cher, et j'ai pu la remplacer et il fonctionnait à merveille jusqu'à ce que je le fasse tomber de haut... tout s'est compliqué à présent... est ce que qqn sait comment faire pour débloquer un ipod, il marche en fonction verrouillé mais pas lorsque je le déverrouille. merci de me répondre si qqn sait, je l'ai déboîté mais je ne comprends rien.


----------



## clochelune (3 Novembre 2008)

hello!

pour moi, c'est la molette de mon iPod qui est bloquée... elle peut cliquer mais pas glisser
ce qui fait qu'à l'ouverture je reste sur l'onglet achat,  "etienne" de guesch paty ensuite il me défile les autres morceaux achetés (que je ne peux choisir moi-même le glissé étant en panne)

 je ne peux donc accéder à aucune de mes autres listes de lecture

pour moi la méthode menu + stop ou même reset ne fonctionne pas puisqu'il s'agit de la molette qui ne veut plus glisser, juste cliquer
je reste donc bloquée sur "achats" "etienne" 
impossible d'accéder à mes lites personnelles

c'est un iPod photo de 30 go, peut-être est-il un peu vieux
mais si j'avais pu savoir comment faire à nouveau glisser ma molette, ça serait super

la batterie fonctionne toujours... il se met en marche
 mais bon, je ne peux plus choisir comme avant parmi mes listes donc ça n'a plus aucun intérêt

 j'ai pris un iPod touch qui ne me convainc pas, je n'aime pas l'écran tactile, je trouve que la batterie s'use très vite en rapport à 'iPod photo (car tout plein de fonctionnalités nouvelles qui ne sot pas essentielles à mes yeux)

donc soit je le change contre un iPod classique, mais je me fiche de la vidéo, soit l'iPod photo arrive à fonctionner à nouveau (si on savait comment faire fonctionner à nouveau le glisser de la molette) et je ferai un avoir pour le Touch si ça passe, souvent oui, car acheté il y a moins de trois semaines, mais plus de deux!)

merci si vous avez un tuyau
clochelune


----------



## johnlocke2342 (3 Novembre 2008)

Pour mon problème avec mon iPod classic, il s'est résolu quand j'ai désactivé l'utilisation comme disque dur. Bizarre, vu que tous mes amis possesseurs d'iPod activent cette fonction et ne semblent pas rencontrer ce problème...


----------



## portland74 (3 Novembre 2008)

b





-anonyme- a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> voila cet aprem je me promenai en ecoutant mon iPod 10 Go quand il s'est arreté tout seul de jouer, je le sors de la housse et la je me rend compte que la chanson est bloqué a 1mn48sec, impossible de changer de chansons ou de revenir aux menus...
> J'ai essayé de le brancher sur mon iBook et rien du tout il n'est pas monté sur le bureau et n'a pas ouvert iTunes !
> Z' avez une idée de ce que je peux faire plizzzz ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


 
bjr a tous moi je te conseil de le reformater en appuiyan sur la touche menu et ok pendant 10scnd
 et j'ai un pti service a vs demende je n'arrive pa a mettre de muic sur mon i pod et je n'arrive pas aussi a telecharger la notice  SI QQUN PE M4AIDER SVP MERCI


----------



## portland74 (3 Novembre 2008)

portland74 a dit:


> b
> 
> bjr a tous moi je te conseil de le reformater en appuiyan sur la touche menu et ok pendant 10scnd
> et j'ai un pti service a vs demende je n'arrive pa a mettre de muic sur mon i pod et je n'arrive pas aussi a telecharger la notice SI QQUN PE M4AIDER SVP MERCI


  j'ai aussi oublié de vouz dire que c'est sur un ipod classic 120 Go


----------



## Caspian10 (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde. Voila j'ai un problème avec mon iPod Classic 80Gb, quand je le branche, iTunes (Mac) affiche ce message:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je peut synchro quelque musique en fessant une synchro manuelle et en sélectionen que certain albums mais au bout d'un moment mon ordi Freeze et réaffiche le message. J'ai restaurer l'iPod 2 fois mais rien y fait, en revanche je peut synchroniser mes photos... Donc voila si qqn a déjà eu le même problème pourrait m'aider.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Janvier 2009)

Caspian10 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Voila j'ai un problème avec mon iPod Classic 80Gb, quand je le branche, iTunes (Mac) affiche ce message:
> 
> [IMAGE]
> 
> Je peut synchro quelque musique en fessant une synchro manuelle et en sélectionen que certain albums mais au bout d'un moment mon ordi Freeze et réaffiche le message. J'ai restaurer l'iPod 2 fois mais rien y fait, en revanche je peut synchroniser mes photos... Donc voila si qqn a déjà eu le même problème pourrait m'aider.



Quelques éléments de réponse...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Janvier 2009)

lalie01 a dit:


> Bonour a tous . Je viens de lire les sujet , et le votre ma interpeller. Je travaille a Ipod soft , ( les createures de la marque ipod ) . Tous d'abors pour le probleme suivant '' _Pourquoi mon ipod 10 go sarrette au milieu de ma chanson a 1 minute 48 s ? ''_ J'aurais une questions a te poser . Quel age a ton ipod ? Ou la tu acheter , et combien de fichier comptes t'il ? Si tu a acheter ton ipod cher un particulier , il y a des chance que ce soit une copie originale du vrai ipod . Si  au contraire , tu la acheter chez un professionelle , comme _DARTY , CONFORAMA ,_etc il ne devrais pa y avoir de probleme. Je te conseille d'aller avec ta licence , dans le magasin ou tu la acheter , et de demande une verification des etalages (_carte mere , lusin opticale ect) _En ce momen , beaucoup de probleme avec ces apareilles sont chaque joures detectees . Les magasin achetes leurs carte mere en chine , et il est probable que celles-ci sois male travaille en infomatique . Ce sont les seule conseille que je puisse de donner .
> 
> J'espere avoir resolue ton probleme , et si tu a des quetions a me poser , je pe y repondre tres vite ..
> 
> ...



C'est super si on  un développeur d'ipod qui puisse nous aider dans notre forum 
Aussi intéressant que soient tes conseils, je ne crois pas du tout au fait que tu travailles chez *Apple* :mouais:

D'abord, je ne connais pas ipod, mais Apple 
Et ensuite, j'osais espérer qu'un technicien s'exprimerait avec un meilleur orthographe...

Après, évidemment je peux me tromper


----------



## Wasted days (2 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes.
J'aimerai un coup de main si possible. ( Ipod Chromatique 8 Go)
J'ai lu quelques problèmes qu'ont rencontrés d'autres personnes avec leurs iPod mais je ne crois pas avoir retrouvé le mien.
Le fait est que: 
- L'écran est tout blanc ( dés que je l'allume où le branche a une source d'énergie comm' ordi ou prise )
- Puis il y a deux bips :mouais:
- L'écran devient noir
- Et ça recommence ...     :hein:


----------



## soad78 (4 Février 2009)

En ne faisant pas gaffe j'ai débranché mon ipod de mon imac sans l'éjecter et là mon ipod est bugé, et met qu'il est connecté, comment le debugé alors que j'ai deja essayer d'appuyer 10 sec sur Menu et Play, mais cela n'a rien changé... :hein:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Février 2009)

Et en le rebranchant?


----------



## Zem (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour !

[Mac OS X.5.6
Ipod 5G - 30Go ±2ans]

Récemment mon Ipod s'est mit à me demander de le connecter à Itunes pour que je le restaure à chaque fois qu'il s'éteignait (je ne parle pas de la mise en veille, mais bien d'une réelle extinction, c'est-à-dire quand on ne l'allume pas après plusieurs heures). Les premiers jours je me contentait d'un reset (menu+select), mais j'ai finalement décidé de faire ce qu'il me demandait.
Je lance donc la procédure de restauration, mon firmware étant 2.1 Itunes télécharge la version 3, et continue la procédure.

Maintenant voila mon problème: lorsque l'Ipod redémare après la procédure de restauration il me réaffiche le message me demandant de restaurer l'Ipod.

Je me retrouve donc totalement bloqué dans un cercle vicieux: mon Ipod n'est plus utilisable du tout puisque maintenant même quand je reset il me demande la restauration, et la restauration ne mêne à rien.

Me suis-je une nouvelle fois fait avoir par la piêtre qualité des Ipods (Un premier Ipod m'avait déjà laché sans raison 1 an après son achat) ou bien connaissez vous une solution à mon problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tagana (10 Mars 2009)

Mon ipod est tombé en pleine lecture. Il ne repondait plus.
Quand j'ai appuyé sur Menu+play pendant 10s, l'ecran m'affiche le message suivant "apple.com/support/ipod. Rien compris....
Merci de votre aide


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Mars 2009)

Il te dit d'aller sur le site

http://apple.com/support/ipod


----------



## bento sushi (11 Mars 2009)

mon ipod nano ne s'allume plus quant je le branche sur mon ordi il ne se connecte pas l'ordi ne le trouve pas  je l'ai aussi branché sur le secteur directement il ne s'allume toujours pas, l'ecran reste noir si je le mais sous une lampe noire je peux lire le titre du dernier podcast que j'ai lu le signe de pause est visible et le temoin de batterie est plein merci pour votre aide


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Mars 2009)

Et en faisant la commande: menu+ bouton central enfoncé, ça donne quoi?


----------



## jiraya sama (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon Ipod Shuffle (1G 2ème génération)  est bloqué depuis ce week end et je n'arrive pas à y changer quoi que ce soit (à mon grand malheur).

Il ne répond plus à rien, les LED ne s'allume plus, il n'est pas reconnu par mon ordinateur mais n'a pourtant subi aucune chute et est toujours à l'abri dans sa petit coque en plastique.  Qu'est ce que je peux faire pour essayer de le rallumer svp.


----------



## MllexCullen (30 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous,
Mon ipod aussi bug, et notement depuis que je met des films dessus.
Pas moyen de les lire il bug systematiquement.
Qlq sait-il quoi faire ?
L'astuce menu-bouton central c'est genial mais voila, j'aimerais bien lire mes films aussi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

Pour repondre a ta question , appuie sur menu et le bouton central simultanement pendant environ 1o secondes, une pomme apparaitra et ton ipod se redemarrera.
Ca arrive aussi au mien.
J'espere que ca va t'aider !


----------



## idephix (8 Avril 2009)

salut tlm...
voila j'ai un probleme avec mon ipod 30G video...
hier je l'ai branché a mon ibook G4 et j'ai oublié de le deconnecter avant de le debrancher...
du coup il est resté bloqué...
j'ai fait au moins 10 reset (menu et touche centrale) rien n'y fait...
il n'est meme plus reconnu par mon ordi...
SOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaiser29 (8 Avril 2009)

Bonjour

l'ipod touch de ma femme s'est bloque suite a une manip de notre fils de 3 ans qui a clique sur plusieurs icone tres rapidement.
bloquage: au debut ecran avec la pomme, maintenant ecran de connection a itunes en permanence

precisions: ipod "vieux" de 1 an et 1/2, non jailbreake, pas tombe

j'ai essaye de restaurer a partir d'itunes mais rien n'y fait: erreur 21 son mon ibook et 1604 sur mon pc.
j'ai suivi les differentes etapes de http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1275?viewlocale=fr_FR?error=1604

le mieux que j'ai pu faire c'est, avec une restauration en creant un nouveau compte sur mon mac, la restauration lance le telechargement de la v2.2.1 mais celle ci n'est jamais transferee sur l'ipod. l'incone de l'ipod disparait meme dans itunes avant ou a la fin du telechargement. si je le deconnecte puis reconnecte, il me dit qu'il faut le restaurer, ce que je fais mais ça plante comme avant.

Est ce que je peux encore faire quelque chose pour le sauver?

Merci d'avance

kaiser


----------



## flower74 (21 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, en fait je ne réponds à aucune question mais n'étant pas très douée, je n'ai pas touvé où poser ma question. Visiblement il y a pas mal de problèmes avec les connexions de l'IPod. Moi je branche mon IPod sur mon Mac Book et il ouvre IPhoto et non ITunes. Je ne sais quoi faire. Un peu d'aide me rendrai service. Merci


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2009)

J'imagine que c'est mort pour mon iPod, mais tentons tout de même le coup.

Mon iPod 3G (début 2003) reste bloqué sur la pomme. J'ai tenté de le passer en mode disque. Il monte bien dans iTunes. Mais ensuite, lorsque je le déconnecte après l'avoir restauré, la pomme revient, et il ne monte plus dans iTunes.


----------



## lolange (28 Juin 2009)

bonjour, je vien d'acheter un i pod nano 4 giga en occasion et je n'arrive pas à le faire marcher: j'ai pu transférer des musiques à l'intérieur, l'ordi le reconnait, il s'allume pour me montrer qu'il se connecte à l'ordi, mais une fois débranché il ne rep plus. je reste appuyé sur nimporte quelle touche il ne sallume pas, le débloquage par touche centrale et menu ne marche pas.
je pense que le problème vient de la batterie, est ce que quelqu'un sait ou je peux en trouver et comment on la change?
je suis désespérée help me please!!!!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Juin 2009)

lolange a dit:


> bonjour, je vien d'acheter un i pod nano 4 giga en occasion et je n'arrive pas à le faire marcher: j'ai pu transférer des musiques à l'intérieur, l'ordi le reconnait, il s'allume pour me montrer qu'il se connecte à l'ordi, mais une fois débranché il ne rep plus. je reste appuyé sur nimporte quelle touche il ne sallume pas, le débloquage par touche centrale et menu ne marche pas.
> je pense que le problème vient de la batterie, est ce que quelqu'un sait ou je peux en trouver et comment on la change?
> je suis désespérée help me please!!!!




Peut-être qu'il est déchargé, tu as essayé de le laisser connecter 20 minutes - 1 heure, pour voir?


----------



## L@ur@ (11 Août 2009)

bonjour a tous je suis nouvelle sur ce forum .Je ne suis pas une adepte des forum,veuillez m'excuser si je ne n'est pas posé ma question dans la bonne rubrique ou encore si elle a déjà était posé.

j'ai un ipod shuffle tout marché très bien jusqu'au moment ou mon ordinateur à planté. J'ai du tout réinstaller sauf que je n'ai pas réussi à installer Itunes, j'ai alors essayée de brancher mon ipod sur un autre logiciel similaire mais celui-ci m'indique que mon ipod est bloqué itunes.

ma question serait donc comment débloquer mon ipod d'itunes?

merci de me répondre


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

La solution est de réinstaller correctement iTunes. Tu es sur PC, il doit y avoir des pré-requis comme la présence de Quicktime pour que iTunes s'installe, regarde là :

http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/iTunes,0301-282.html

Configuration Windows requise
PC avec processeur Intel ou AMD cadencé à 1 GHz
Résolution d'écran de 1 024 x 768 pixels (ou supérieure)
La lecture de vidéos achetées sur l'iTunes Store nécessite un processeur Intel Pentium D ou plus rapide
512 Mo de RAM ; 1 Go requis pour lire les vidéos en qualité HD
Carte vidéo compatible DirectX 9.0 avec 32 Mo de RAM vidéo ; 64 Mo recommandés
Carte audio compatible QuickTime
Connexion Internet haut débit pour utiliser l'iTunes Store
Enregistreur de CD ou DVD compatible iTunes pour créer des CD audio, des CD de fichiers MP3 ou des CD ou DVD de sauvegarde
Logiciel Windows
Windows XP Service Pack 2 (ou version ultérieure) ou éditions 32 bits de Windows Vista
Les éditions 64 bits de Windows Vista nécessitent le programme d'installation 64 bits d'iTunes 8
QuickTime 7.5.5 (ou version ultérieure) requis (fourni)
200 Mo d'espace disque disponible
La prise en charge du lecteur d'écran nécessite Window-Eyes 7.0 (ou version ultérieure) ; pour plus d'informations sur l'accessibilité dans iTunes, consultez les pages www.apple.com/fr/accessibility.


----------



## beaudy (20 Août 2009)

bonjour a tous,
je viens de formater mon IPOD de 30GB depuis je ne peux plus lire les infos quand je le branche a  mon PC. En fait, rien ne me montre que c'est connecte car le lecteur n'apparait pas sur "My computer"

y a  t il quelq1 ici que peut m'aider?

je vous en remercie


----------



## l.oiseau (20 Septembre 2009)

Caspian10 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde. Voila j'ai un problème avec mon iPod Classic 80Gb, quand je le branche, iTunes (Mac) affiche ce message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cher amis j'ai le même soucis, je dispose d'un ipod classic noir 80gb je le branche sur mon itunes je synchronise et au bout d'environ 400 musique voir plus il se bloque complètement, mon mac freeze et je ne peux plus rien faire sur l'ipod je ne peux même pas l'éjecter se qui fait que je suis obliger de débrancher mon ipod "à la rache" et ensuite le message s'affiche echec de la tentative de copie sur se disque lecture et écritures impossible je suis même allé dans les informations du iPod et mis tout les réglage en lecture et écriture mais ça ne marche pas je comprend vraiment pas. HELP HELP HELP


----------



## chaps31 (6 Novembre 2009)

Je suis un tantinet désespéré...
L'ipod 3G de ma douce a perdu tout son contenu, il apparait sur le bureau mais Itunes ne le voit pas... Rien n'y a fait : bouton central+Menu, puis mode disque.. tout ce que j'ai pu trouver... Rien et à intervalle régulier un message m'informe que le "disque ipod" n'est pas réparable"... désespéré après lecture sur le site d'Apple je vais sur utilitaire de disque, je tente une réparation, impossible... problème de noeuds... Je formate.

Du coup l'ipod est reconnu par itunes, je restaure depuis itunes et après copie des musiques lorsque je sélectionne l'ipod sur itunes il affiche la liste mais grisée puis d'un coup l'ipod disparait de itunes... puis revient, et rebelotte disparait, non stop... si je regarde l'ipod 0 musique, 0 photo... etc et 0 Ko dispo...

Une idée ? c'est foutu ? Si c'est le cas je suis un peu dépité, un ipod à la durée de vie d'un PC de grande surface...


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir et bonne année à tous, qu'elle vous soit douce.

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de réponse à vos soucis mais plutôt je viens rajouter un nouveau problème.

Mon ipod nano (2004)était sur sa station logitec, il s'est arrêté soudainement.
Depuis j'ai tenté de le redémarrer, rien n'y fait. J'ai joué avec menu et bouton central jusqu'à ce qu'une figurine en forme d'ipod apparaisse. Le petit ipod en figurine fait la grimace et sur son côté droit se dresse le panneau attention !
Branché à mon mac, il n'est plus reconnu, ni dans itunes ni sur le bureau. Si je lance le logiciel de restauration, rien, il me demande de connecter un ipod ... mais c'est déjà fait. Lorsque la figurine disparaît, j'ai un message "please wait very low battery" avec le dessin d'une grosse pile au dessus. Et poutant la battery est full, l'ipod était sur une station qui fait recharge.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Carolee (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
J'ai recu mon iPod nano chromatique vidéo il y 1 jour.

Je l'ai branché a mon ordi qui l'a reconnu : j'ai fait synchroniser mais une fois débranché l'iPod ne contient AUCUNE chasons !
J'ai répété l'opération plusieurs fois; apres j'ai fait RESTAURER et la mon iPod c'est éteint, alors je l'ai débranché puis rebranché et iTunes me dit : "un iPod est détecté mais il n'est pas correctement identifié. Veuillez le déconnecter et le connecter a nouveau, puis réessayer. Une erreur inconue s'est produite (2005)"  :affraid: 

REPONDEZ VITE JE VOUS EN SUPPLIE !!!

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2010)

Hello,

Je ne sais pas si tu as résolu ton pb, Carolee.
J'ai eu la même chose hier soir, même message d'erreur. Je suis allé chercher des info sur ce fil, sans succès (appui simultané sur les touches allumage et home, etc.).

J'ai résolu le pb en connectant mon iPod Touch sur un autre Mac et en restaurant depuis l'autre Mac.

Comme mes bibliothèques iTunes ne sont pas synchro, j'ai dû refaire la synchro sur ma machine mais bon, l'essentiel est que j'ai récupéré mon iPod fonctionnel !


----------



## sara666 (9 Février 2010)

ton truc de cliquer sur en haut et en bat ne marche t`aurais tu un autre truc parce que moi mon ipos quand je le connecte a mon pc il ne reagit pas c`est bizzare 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h13 ----------

dsl mais ton truc ne marche pas s.vp tu pourra m`aider parce que mon ipod de 30 g ne marche po je le branche a mon pc et il ne reagis pas  si t`a la reponce ou quelqu`un d`autre a la reponce aller sur mon msn sasy-angel@hotmail.fr


----------



## shot (6 Avril 2010)

bjr,
impossible de recharger ni meme visualiser mon ipod dans itunes... celui-ci reste allumé sans plus rien faire qqun peut-il me venir en aide ?
 merci


----------



## frypoonet (9 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Après avoir parcouru le forum à la recherche d'une réponse, j'ai constaté ne pas être le seul à avoir rencontré le même problème que moi... Mais aucune réponse n'a été fournie !
Aussi, je tente de relancer la question : 

Hier après-midi, mon ipod fonctionnait normalement (ipod classique 80Go - 5e generation - datant de 2007). 
Quelques minutes plus tard, je veux le connecter à mon ordi et je constate alors qu'il est éteint. *Impossible de le rallumer.* 
1/ Je pense que la batterie est vide et je le connecte pour qu'il se recharge via le port usb :  aucune réaction. Non seulement il ne se charge pas, mais en plus, *il n'est pas détecté* (pas même le moindre message au sujet d'un éventuel appareil inconnu). Je tente sur un autre ordi : pas mieux. 
2/ Je le branche sur le secteur: rien. 
3/ Je teste la connectique avec mon iphone : avec lui, ca marche normalement, donc le pb ne vient pas de là.
4/ Après recherche sur le net, je tente la procédure des 5 R selon Apple, y  compris de multiples tentative en touchant simultanément Menu+ bouton central / Menu+play / Bouton central + play (j'ai testé toutes les combinaisons, sans puis avec alimentation de l'ipod). 

Selon certains, si c'est la batterie qui était hs, l'appareil peut ressusciter après 30 minutes de recharge dans un semblant de coma... 
Le miracle n'a pas eu lieu !

Depuis, j'attends à l'inverse une décharge totale de l'ipod, en gardant l'espoir d'une réaction lors de la prochaine connexion.

En regardant les sites des réparateurs, je vois que ce peut-être dû à la batterie qui aurait rendu l'âme. Mais est-ce possible sans signe annonciateur puisque jusque là, ça marchait comme au premier jour ?
Autre piste : la carte mère. Mais j'y connais rien, alors je ne sais pas s'il est possible qu'elle meure aussi subitement, quelques minutes après la dernière utilisation.


Si vous avez une réponse, un conseil de manip ou même un tuyau pour le faire réparer pas trop cher (je suis sur Paris), je suis preneur.
Merci par avance


----------



## charlotte1204 (23 Avril 2010)

Salut a tous,

j'ai acheté un ipod nano hier et je l'ai mis a recharger toute la nuit le truc qui ne fallait pas faire je le sais mais maintenant il ne s'allume plus y a t-il un moyen pour le rallumer ou il est mot ??? :s


----------



## shogun HD (4 Juin 2010)

par ici la réponse 

j'ai eu le même problème c'est maintenant résolu


----------



## cortodu83 (29 Septembre 2010)

comment je peut jailbreake mon ipod touch qui est sur la verssion 4.1 on ma dit qu'on ne pouvait pas encore sous cet version esse vrai ??? 
merci


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

cortodu83 a dit:


> comment je peut jailbreake mon ipod touch qui est sur la verssion 4.1 on ma dit qu'on ne pouvait pas encore sous cet version esse vrai ???
> merci


 

regarde de ce coté  mais attend les réponses des cadors


----------



## titusse (4 Octobre 2010)

-anonyme- a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> voila cet aprem je me promenai en ecoutant mon iPod 10 Go quand il s'est arreté tout seul de jouer, je le sors de la housse et la je me rend compte que la chanson est bloqué a 1mn48sec, impossible de changer de chansons ou de revenir aux menus...
> J'ai essayé de le brancher sur mon iBook et rien du tout il n'est pas monté sur le bureau et n'a pas ouvert iTunes !
> Z' avez une idée de ce que je peux faire plizzzz ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


 
 bin moi la meme que toi avec ipod 120 go mais toute les solution ne marche pas je suis blazer


----------



## Lapetite (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un ipod touch dernier modele. Lors de la visualisation de photos, il s'est bloque. Maintenant, lorsque j'ouvre le dossier photos, ca reste bloque sur la meme photo. Impossible de visionner les autres photos ou revenir a l'accueil de la phototheque. Une idee pour debloquer la situation ?


----------



## shogun HD (13 Octobre 2010)

esssaye de le rebooter 


*par ici la réponse *


----------



## lass' (5 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
Voilà hier un ami m' a donné son ipod touch car celui-ci n' est plus détecté par aucun ordinateur. J' ai fait le test, je l' ai branché sur mon macbook (version os X 10.6.4) et sur mon pc (windows xp). Sur le mac aucun signe ni sur le mac ni sur l' ipod, mais il se charge quand même. Sur le pc il m' indique que le périphérique usb n' est pas reconnu mais n' a pas de solutions... A la limite je pourrais me passer de mettre ma musique dessus et me contenter des applications, mais voilà il n' est plus tout jeune :love:alors l' app store m' indique à chaque fois un message d' erreur "nécessite la mise à jour du logiciel 3.1 (par exemple)...". 
Si quelqu' un avait une solution ce serait bien sympa, d' avance merci


----------



## Gwen (5 Décembre 2010)

As tu essayé de changer le cable de synchro ?


----------



## lass' (6 Décembre 2010)

Oui le cable a bien été changé, mon ami avait essayé avec deux câbles, celui du touch et d' un nano, et moi j' ai essayé avec celui de mon nano également. Donc c' est sûr le problème vient de l' itouch^^, mais merci d' avoir essayé

P.S : En cherchant de mon côté j' ai trouvé une manip, maintenir home + veille mais ça ne marche pas, j' ai également fouillé du côté des "jailbreak" mais sans connexions ...


----------



## Gwen (6 Décembre 2010)

C'est peut-être un souci matériel au niveau de la prise dock. Le câblage pour l'alimentation est encore bon, celui pour la synchro est HS.

Là, il n'y a pas grand-chose à faire.

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que la PC semble le voir même s&#8217;il ne le reconnait pas.


----------



## lass' (6 Décembre 2010)

Pour faire vérifier tout ça j' ai été chez iconcept un revendeur apple, et chui tombé sur un vendeur très sympa qui a failli réussir. Il a en fait juste fait la manip de réinitialisation plusieurs fois (home + veille) de suite. L' écran de l' itouch a bien affiché le logo usb et celui d' itunes, mais itunes ne le détectait toujours pas. Donc là je réessaye chez moi et je vous dis ça


----------



## bobjoe (3 Mai 2011)

bonjour (pb et solution pour ipod classic 80GB)
mon problème
mon ipod ne voulait plus etre lu (message m'indiquant des dégats sur mon ipod et préconisant une restauration)
plusieurs restaurations n'ont servit a rien (malgré vidange complète)
puis il ne voulait même pas etre reconnu ni sur itunes ni sur mon bureau
ma solution
sur mac, utilitaires de disques, j'ai selectionné l'ipod et j'ai fait "réparer le disque"
une dizaine de minutes plus tard g pu synchro 11000 chansons en 1 heures à peu près
voila mon expérience, si ca peut aider


----------



## gribouille1669 (17 Mai 2011)

Moi je viens de faire la mise à jour de l'OS de mon Ipod touch 3ème génération, 32 Go, résultat impossible de la rédémarrer, il m'affiche qu'il faut le connecter à Itunes, lorsque je le connecte, Itunes mais dit qu'il faut le restaurer, je lance la resturation mais l'ordi (Imac) m'indique que la restauration est impossible, erreur 21.
Je suis allée à l'Apple Store et après vérif on me dit que l'Ipod est mort et on me propose un échange standard moyennant 160 euros! la garantie est dépassée de peu...
Et j'enrage car si je n'avais pas fait cette mise à jour mon Ipod fonctionnerait encore!


----------



## aitora (5 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir
Mon ipod nano bug et chaque fois que je le réinitialise, le meme problème se produit :
la chanson sélectionnée s'affiche bien mais elle ne se déroule pas, elle reste bloquée à 0.00
Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Merci


----------



## Negi_Sama (30 Juillet 2011)

Salut!!! Je viens vous demander un petit coup de main !! Parce que Mon I Pod Touch 8 Go (2ième Gen) Reste bloquer comme si il était brancher a mon dock Ipod.. Pour la petite Histoire il me fais sa Depuis un jour ou je suis sortit de ma douche la musique ce jouais normalement...et j'ai eu la bonne idée d'utiliser le dock les main encore dégoulinante d'eau deplus j'ai aussi toucher lécran ce qui fait que (vu que je n'est plus les cache pour le dock) de l'eau et tomber sur Branchement Et ce que sa viendrai du dock ou de l'ipod lui même.... Merci !!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Décidément en ce moment rien ne va et là mon iPod classic bloque ou plus exactement il s'est arrêté tout à l'heure en pleine lecture d'un morceau, l'écran ne s'allume plus. Je l'ai acheté en mars 2011, il est donc encore sous garantie, j'espère qu'il ne va pas partir en SAV pour plusieurs semaines, je peux pas vivre sans ma musique. Je pense aller en acheter un nouveau en urgence à la fnac...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2011)

Je me réponds à moi même, juste pour dire que mon iPod classic a ressuscité, il devait simplement être réinitialiser, heureusement que j'ai pris connaissance de cette putain de page et merci aussi à Dominique de la fnac.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1320?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Onmac (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous 
J'ai un iPod vidéo 30Go avec écran noir. Le disque tourne mais pas de connection iTunes, pas de son. Le reste menu+sélection ne donne rien. J'aimerais avoir votre aide car je comptais m'en servir pour le nouvel an


----------

